# WHAT AM I ????



## tankCrazy (Aug 9, 2008)

Help me I don't know what I am... :roll:

I received this guy and his mate as a gift and I have no idea what it is....

any help is good help










:fish:


----------



## tankCrazy (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll thy to get some better pics tonight. He was a little camera shy and I don't have the best of cameras... :roll:

:fish:


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like an aulonocara jacobfreibergi "lemon jake."


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Also looks a lot like the A. jacobfreibergi (Hongi Is.)


----------



## tankCrazy (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are some other pics of the fish my kids call Slick....




























Hope these help in the quest to find out what Slick is....

:fish:


----------



## tankCrazy (Aug 9, 2008)

He does look a lot like the Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Hongi Island, Tanzania.

Here is the pic off the species profiles page










Looks alot like him....

:fish:


----------



## tankCrazy (Aug 9, 2008)

is it uncomon for A. jacobferibergi (hongi Is.) to color up at such a small size? He is only about 2 in.(5cm) long.

:fish:


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

He could also be a tanzanian Jake...








[/url]

I've also seen Jake Hongi, but the Tanzania jake is a little nicer than the hongi.

Now.. I don't see this in Ad Konings writings, I just have seen/owned both fish, and learned from hobbiests.

But it's one or the other.. if they're not the same fish.

Not a lemon jake though.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

tankCrazy said:


> is it uncomon for A. jacobferibergi (hongi Is.) to color up at such a small size? He is only about 2 in.(5cm) long.
> 
> :fish:


If the male came from a tank, or is in a tank, in which he is dominant, he can color up pretty nicely by 2"

If he came from a tank in which all the fish are colored up, then they have been dosed with artificial hormones. Yours looks pretty normal.


----------

